# Vline + Zygoma at EUDental



## gmcnm19

*Disclaimer: I’m only sharing a review of my experience, I can’t see the result yet for now so I can’t recommend anything yet, will keep the post as updated as I can*
*Main concern: asymmetry, protruding cheekbone, wide lower face*
*Procedure: Vline + Zygoma*
*Dr. Kim at EU Dental*

*PRE-OP: *

Consultation & decision: I went on a separate trip to Seoul 3 months before my surgery to consult at different clinics. EU was my top choice but for different reasons I ended up sending my deposit to another clinic, and then, for more different reasons, changed my mind again and switched back to EU - my top choice. It’s a long story.
Why I chose EU: I’ve visited different maxillofacial clinics (I don’t go to Plastic surgery hospital) and their facilities and cleanliness was among the top tier. They offer 1 night stay at the clinic post op. Many of their staffs can speak fluent English, which is something very important to me as I was going alone. Even for consultation, there was a group chat of 3, me and 2 other consultants who can answer my questions in office hours and after office hours. There was also a lot of Korean patients waiting on the day I consulted. And most importantly, I felt like I clicked with Dr. Kim.

*OPERATION DAY*: The process was quite simple, I came 2 hours before my surgery time (10:30AM), changed, signed paperworks, met with Dr. Kim again and went into operation room. I breathed in 2 times and then I can’t remember anything else.



*POST-OP*


_*12 hours post-op (it’s midnight but I’ve been sleeping since the afternoon so I am not so sleepy anymore T_T): *_

Waking up from anesthesia at 1PM, it took me a few minutes to realize where I am. My worst fears did not happen, phewww: the fear of feeling pain but not being able to let the dr know under anesthesia & the fear of not waking up from anesthesia LOL.

I was walked back to my room. I was able to text my family immediately. I was a bit sleepy and thirsty, but to be honest it was a lot better than what I expected.

My post-op expectation and experience:


Nausea => yes, but it was mild
Vomiting => no, I wanted to but was able to hold it back
Crying => no LOL thanks myself
Pain => not much and it was bearable for me. It was more of a discomfort. I expected that it’d feel like someone broke my face (which is the reality) lol, but not really. The ice pack helped a lot too. Not sure if this is because I’m still under painkillers but I honestly expected worse. (==> I asked the nurse, I was not under painkillers)
Swollen face => yes, it get more swollen every hours. I thought my headband was being moved, but turned out it’s just my face getting more swollen like a balloon, making it feels like it’s popping out of the headband.
Not being able to drink => no, I could drink from the cup as soon as I was allowed to.
Painful throat => no, it was a bit sore only, no pain.
Not being able to talk => to my surprise, no. I could talk when I call my family 4-5 hours post op. I’m not sure if I should be doing it though, other forum members did tell me I shouldn’t move my face. I’ll ask my doctor tomorrow.
Not being able to laugh => yes. I bet it’d hurt. I wanted to laugh at myself when I see my balloon face in the mirror, but couldn’t.
Spill/cough out blood => no. I haven’t spilled out anything since I got up from the surgery, but I do have dry blood inside my nose, but maybe it stopped itself?
Swallowing blood => yes, but very little and only 3-4 times throughout the entire night. I think it was blood from my nose.
The main (& unexpected) discomfort for me was my neck and my headache. My neck felt like I’ve been working on my computer for 8 hours straight - I can’t find the right word to describe it - but it feels tiring. The headache was the worst thing but it went away with the nausea so I think it’s a side effect of anesthesia for me.


_*20 hours post-op (next day morning - discharge day) (is it Day 1?):*_
I drank a lot of water and went to the bathroom a few times during the night. I’m less nauseous now and can constantly change my ice packs by myself. I think I’m ready to leave the clinic in a few hours.
I think it’s important to be able to stay overnight after going through a big surgery with 3+ hours under GA. I think I took the anesthesia sickness very well yesterday after waking up (ie. no vomiting or crying or panicking), but I’m pretty sure I wouldn’t be able to go back to the hotel 2 hours after the surgery on my own. It’s better safe than sorry. If you go into this alone, pay to stay if they don’t offer. I rang the bell a lot to ask for the simplest stuffs in the first 6-8 hours yesterday, like dim the lights or change my ice packs or get me water, etc.
I met with dr Kim to disinfect my mouth. Then I was taken to have the deswelling laser treatment and took a cab back to my hotel.
I unpacked and was able to work on my laptop for a few hours when I got back to my hotel room, then I walked out for 1 hr, came back in the evening, cooked and ate my soup (BTW, my lips weren’t numb - I could feel it when I ate the soup), then showered and washed my hair by myself that night. I’m surprised that I’m feeling like this. The last time I went thru GA for lipo, I was like a zombie for the next 2 days.  This time is much better and I’m not sure why. I followed Dr. Sinatra’s Power Healing program pre-op, leaving the link here in case someone might want to have a look at it: https://www.drsinatra.com/maximizing-the-surgery-recovery-process. I took Vitamin C, milk thistle, CoQ10 and zinc before surgery as he wrote. Plan to continue taking Vit C, Vit B6, Fish oil starting 3 days post op.


*Day 2 (today):*
I was much less swollen last night, but Day 2 morning, I’m swollen even more - like the first night all over again. It was expected anyway. I kept icing my face a lot, hopefully it’ll go down. EU let me come to do deswelling laser everyday for 20 minutes each day starting the first day, which is nice. I put on my compression bandage almost 24 hours a day because I was instructed that it might help with swelling. However, today I was told that I should put it on and take it off sometimes because it might be too tight and make me swell more. I’m totally not sure of the science behind it, but either way is fine for me because it doesn’t feel that tight and I can breathe normally. I wear it when I go out and shopping today. I think from Day 2 until 1 - 2 week, there wouldn’t be anything more to share as things will mostly remain the same.

*Note*: So far, I've had a positive experience with the clinic of my choice. As I said, the result is not visible yet so I can't say anything for now. But I felt like the surgeon and anesthesiologist did a good job because I'm feeling good and healthy even 1-2 day post op. I also didn't allow them to use any of my photos, and I was afraid it may change their attitude, but it did not. All 3 consultants have been extremely nice and helpful even before I arrive to Korea and it still didn't change after I've paid in full and have finished my surgery. I'll wait until 1, 3 and 6 months post op to share how I feel about my results. Right now, my mom keep telling me that she can already see it looks good now, but all I can see is a swollen balloon face LOL.

*Not surgery related but I wanted to share:* My hotel is 20 mins from the clinic (not in Gangnam area), but I'm LOVING it!!! They have the stove top and kitchen utensils, which allow me to cook my soup. They also have a large fridge with freezer, I put all my ice packs, jelly masks in there along with damp towels, making it possible for me to ice my face almost whenever I want to! I can share the hotel name if anyone is interested. I'm still staying here so it's better not share it publicly. hehe.


----------



## gmcnm19

I bought this mask at a pharmacy, I find it very useful. (ahhh i can't insert pictures, but it looks like this: https://images.app.goo.gl/tXdhcawcxcLHdz34A) It's called face mask hot & cold soothing gel for the face





Chicken ginseng soup I've been eating along with nutrition drinks and smoothie + protein blend. Tastes ok (https://www.tradekorea.com/product/detail/P605079/Harim-Corporation-(Ginseng-Chicken-Soup).html)


----------



## Pakune

Pictures are not visible


----------



## gmcnm19

Pakune said:


> Pictures are not visible


yep that's why I inserted links. couldn't post pictures


----------



## Nsassi

Hi!
Can you tell me how much did you pay for V-Line and zygoma reduction please. Thanks.


----------



## gmcnm19

Nsassi said:


> Hi!
> Can you tell me how much did you pay for V-Line and zygoma reduction please. Thanks.


I'm PMed you!


----------



## gmcnm19

*1 week update:*
I'll have my stitch (outside near my ear) removed tomorrow, and will leave Korea the day after. I'll have to stitch out (inside) in my country.
- *Face swelling:* My face is less swollen now, it just looks like I got chubby, not like a balloon like a few days before. The swelling got down from day 5, day 2-4 are worst swelling. Don't be surprised if you look okay at the end of day 1 thinking you're lucky but then BAM day 2 you wake up looking like a floating balloon 
- *Lip swelling*: This is unexpected for me, but my lips are HUGE. I look like a duck because of the swelling, and I think it's A LOT more than other people. If it's not swollen, I can be pretty confident with the current swelling situation of my face (I've been THAT chubby before LOL). I'm not sure why my lips are more swollen, but I don't think anyone can answer that either as each person reacts differently. Just sharing it here so you can be prepared.
- I stopped *icing* after day 3. It was recommended by EUDental that icing only helps for the 1st few days. There are many who have shared that they ice a lot for 1-2 first weeks and it helped, however, I just decided to follow my doctor.
- *Diet*: I can't drink the nutritional drink as I find it too sweet for me. I've been living by chicken soup, fruit smoothie with protein powder, chopped noodle (to swallow like a soup LOL). I think having something hot each day makes me feel less hungry, so don't just drink the nutritional drinks. Get something hot for breakfast/lunch to keep you energized.
- (Edited) Oops, forgot the most important part: *my face shape*.  The chin is the most obvious to see at this moment as my swelling has not reached my chin yet (or skipped it). My chin is sliiiiiiightly smaller just like I wanted, enough to make a difference, but not enough for people to know that I went thru a surgery. I can't wait to see how my jaw line and cheekbone turn out.


----------



## SY04

Nsassi said:


> Hi!
> Can you tell me how much did you pay for V-Line and zygoma reduction please. Thanks.



Me too! Can i know how much u paid?


----------



## chococatx

Hi, can you also PM me how much you paid? Thank you


----------



## gmcnm19

SY04 said:


> Me too! Can i know how much u paid?





chococatx said:


> Hi, can you also PM me how much you paid? Thank you


Just did!


----------



## Amanhasnoname

Could you PM me as well please? EU is my top choice atm. Good luck with the recovery and I hope your results are fantastic!


----------



## Kateciao

Hi, can you also PM me please ? how much you paid? Thank you


----------



## gmcnm19

Amanhasnoname said:


> Could you PM me as well please? EU is my top choice atm. Good luck with the recovery and I hope your results are fantastic!


Thank you! So far so good for me


----------



## gmcnm19

*1. First 2 week update & swelling situation*


Day 0: 10:30 went into surgery room, got out & texted my family at 13:30. No pain, no vomiting, a bit nauseous, slight discomfort because neck felt tired and a little headache for a few hours. No drainage tube so also no throat pain. Drank water from a cup at 17:00. At night, was able to go to the bathroom & change my ice packs on my own. Sleep in 90 degree position for the first night in hospital ward. Nurse came in several time at night to check on me. Swelling: increase every hour, at night it was 7/10 (10 is my peak swelling as I observe). Bruising: none (the undereye tape might have covered the undereye bruises so I couldn’t see)
Day 1: 09:00 nurse removed chin tape and IV infusion on the wrist; Dr. Kim disinfected my mouth. Got my prescribed drugs, a laser deswelling treatment and got discharged. Back to my hotel: unpacked, worked on my laptop for a few hours, walked around the neighborhood for 1 hour, got back, showered and washed my hair. Swelling: decrease every hour, at night after shower it was 2/10 (I looked close to normal, thought I got lucky). Bruising: none (same reason - the tape was still on)
Day 2: Iced my face the entire morning. Walked for 2 hours in the afternoon. Went to laser deswelling treatment. Showered and washed my hair at night. Swelling: 8/10 (I was shocked looking in the mirror in the morning). Bruising: none
Day 3: Same activity with day 2. Removed face tape & under eye tape in the shower. Also last day of using ice packs. Peak swelling: 10/10. Yellow bruising around the eye: 10/10 
Day 4: Same activity, just more walking as I stopped using ice packs after 3 days as instructed by EU. Swelling: 10/10
Day 5: Same activity. Swelling: 9/10. Bruising: 10/10
Day 6: Swelling starts to go down and I could see the difference in the morning and afternoon. At night I’d say it was 6/10. Bruising: 9/10
Day 7: Dr. Kim removed my outside incision, saw my before and after xray and CT scan. Asked doctor if it’s ok to fly out the day after. He said it was ok so day 7 was my last day in Korea (at first I planned to stay 12 days). I walked A LOT that day because I had a lot of things I wanted to buy. Swelling at night was 5/10. Bruising: 8/10
Day 8: Flying home day. The flight was 5-hour long, early morning flight. I was a bit afraid that it’d be painful but I didn’t feel any pain or discomfort on air. I actually slept before the plane took off and woke up 30 mins before it landed. However, I felt very tired that night. Swelling: 5/10. Bruising: 7/10
Day 9: From day 9 onward I walk very little. 1km each day instead of 7-8km like when in Seoul. Swelling 5/10. Bruising: 5/10
Day 10: Swelling 4/10. Bruising: 4/10
Day 11 & 12: Swelling 3/10. Bruising: 2/10
Day 13: Went to a local OMS clinic for stitching out. They also checked my swelling and my senses and said that I’m recovering well and said the incisions are done very nicely and neat. The bone results needed to be seen on xray but from an outside look they also think it was a job well done.
Day 14: Swelling is still 3/10. From now until 1 month I think it’ll be a slower progress.


*2. Diet*


For the first 2 weeks (almost), I only eat liquid food as instructed by EU for zygoma patients. I can’t drink nutritional drink as it’s too sweet, so I drink juices, milk, smoothie with BCAA powder, chicken soup, noodles (non spicy, cut it small and swallow it like a soup).
From day 12, I started to eat. I could eat japchae (korean glass noodle), pho (vietnamese rice noodle), steamed rice rolls, spaghetti… It was a bit hard at first, felt like mouth muscles are very tight. But the food is the motivation so I just ate it anyway. 
I lost 1 kg in 2 weeks, yay


*3. Numbness*

I can’t see my final result yet as I’m still swelling, but I have to give this credit to Dr. Kim: I don’t feel numb anywhere on my face. Many people shared that their lips or chin was numb for the first weeks/months, and I was prepared for it. However, from day 1, my lips could feel how warm the soup were, or when something in the soup is on my lips. Same thing for my jaw and chin. This is the only obvious result that I can see and give credit to Dr. Kim. I also think I recovered pretty quickly and I’m not sure if it’s thanks to Dr. Kim or the anesthesiologist or my physical strength, or any other factors, so I can’t say for sure. But the numbness that I don’t feel at all is certainly his work. 



*4. Face shape*

My jaw and cheek is still very swollen, but I can see my new chin shape. Also, my chin was deviated before, so my lips are a little bit asymmetrical (left side of the lip always lower than right side). It’s more symmetrical now. Like normally if I take selfie and there’s a grid, my lip left and right side won’t be on the same line. Now it is.


----------



## o_0h

Thanks for the update. I'm going to reach out to EU Dental as well now (planning to go in late March/early April). How are you doing now that it's been three weeks? Have you left Korea?


----------



## gmcnm19

o_0h said:


> Thanks for the update. I'm going to reach out to EU Dental as well now (planning to go in late March/early April). How are you doing now that it's been three weeks? Have you left Korea?



Hi! Yes I’m 3 weeks today, I left Korea on day 8 after the surgery.
I think my swelling is slowly going down, 2/10 now?. It’s slower than the first 2 weeks, but beside those close to me/see me everyday, other people who haven’t seen me in a while don’t really know that I’m swelling. Maybe I just look like I just gained a few kg. It’s Lunar new year and I meet a lot of people, but no one asked. 
I’m beginning to feel more comfortable in my daily activities. I can fit 2 fingers in my mouth now. I still avoid eating meat (pork & beef)/anything hard or chewy. I eat rice and noodles normally, ground meat, thin sliced meat & chicken is ok for me to chew now. My diet is almost back to normal.
Still have to be extra careful with my cheekbone area & my face in general.


----------



## o_0h

gmcnm19 said:


> Hi! Yes I’m 3 weeks today, I left Korea on day 8 after the surgery.
> I think my swelling is slowly going down, 2/10 now?. It’s slower than the first 2 weeks, but beside those close to me/see me everyday, other people who haven’t seen me in a while don’t really know that I’m swelling. Maybe I just look like I just gained a few kg. It’s Lunar new year and I meet a lot of people, but no one asked.
> I’m beginning to feel more comfortable in my daily activities. I can fit 2 fingers in my mouth now. I still avoid eating meat (pork & beef)/anything hard or chewy. I eat rice and noodles normally, ground meat, thin sliced meat & chicken is ok for me to chew now. My diet is almost back to normal.
> Still have to be extra careful with my cheekbone area & my face in general.



That's awesome to hear. Are you liking your results visually so far? Do you have all sensation back in your face?

I'm planning to go in late March, early April for consultations and surgeries. I'm not comfortable booking with any particular clinic until I've consulted with a few in person before making my decision. This means I can't lock down a surgery date before going on my trip. You basically solved this by doing two separate trips - one for consultations and another one a few months later for the actual surgery but I don't think I can do that. Did you deliberately plan that due to limited availability of surgery dates? Basically, I'm wondering if I'll be able to book my surgeries shortly after the consultations in one trip or if the best surgeons are booked months in advance.


----------



## Beau143

gmcnm19 said:


> Hi! Yes I’m 3 weeks today, I left Korea on day 8 after the surgery.
> I think my swelling is slowly going down, 2/10 now?. It’s slower than the first 2 weeks, but beside those close to me/see me everyday, other people who haven’t seen me in a while don’t really know that I’m swelling. Maybe I just look like I just gained a few kg. It’s Lunar new year and I meet a lot of people, but no one asked.
> I’m beginning to feel more comfortable in my daily activities. I can fit 2 fingers in my mouth now. I still avoid eating meat (pork & beef)/anything hard or chewy. I eat rice and noodles normally, ground meat, thin sliced meat & chicken is ok for me to chew now. My diet is almost back to normal.
> Still have to be extra careful with my cheekbone area & my face in general.



Hope you’re loving your results so far!  How was it flying back especially so soon? (Cabin pressure, swelling, bleeding - I’m assuming you flew) I have been told by many that a 2 week stay is most recommended.


----------



## mieoh

Hi!I had this clinic and Dr. Kim on my list for quite some time now, do you mind dm-ing me the costs of your procedures and the hotel you stayed at? Thanks!


----------



## gmcnm19

o_0h said:


> That's awesome to hear. Are you liking your results visually so far? Do you have all sensation back in your face?
> 
> I'm planning to go in late March, early April for consultations and surgeries. I'm not comfortable booking with any particular clinic until I've consulted with a few in person before making my decision. This means I can't lock down a surgery date before going on my trip. You basically solved this by doing two separate trips - one for consultations and another one a few months later for the actual surgery but I don't think I can do that. Did you deliberately plan that due to limited availability of surgery dates? Basically, I'm wondering if I'll be able to book my surgeries shortly after the consultations in one trip or if the best surgeons are booked months in advance.



Hi! Thank you! So far I like it, even though I still look a bit swollen, but I can already see the improvements at my chin & cheekbone. I have all the sensation in my face, I'm not sure if I should say "back" because I think I didn't experience numbness from the beginning, maybe just a little bit on my lips the first few days but I still could feel it. I also think you shouldn't put down your deposit before actually talking to the doctor or have a look at the clinic, see how you feel. At first I wanted to go in 1 trip too, but then I heard that January is the most busy season of the year and realized that I'd also be short on recovery time too (I had 2 weeks sharp to recover before Lunar new year come and I have to meet all the relatives). It was not a too long flight to Korea so I decided to make 2 separate trip. However I think April might be less busy. I read elsewhere that busy season are when Korean students have their summer & winter break. Also, I think that good doctors are busy and fully booked but not for months in advance. There might still be some slots in the week. I've seen many patients doing it in 1 trip so I think you should be okay, maybe have to wait a few days - though it's just my thoughts 



Beau143 said:


> Hope you’re loving your results so far!  How was it flying back especially so soon? (Cabin pressure, swelling, bleeding - I’m assuming you flew) I have been told by many that a 2 week stay is most recommended.



Thank you! The result is not final yet with the residual swelling but I can see the improvement and yes I'm happy so far. Just getting a little impatient with the swelling  Flying back was ok for me, it was a 5-hour flight and I slept most of the flight time, even before the plane took off. I was afraid that the pressure when the plane lands might hurt but I didn't feel any different than any other flight. I also didn't see any increase in terms of swelling and I experienced no bleeding. That night I did feel a bit more tired and uncomfortable than any previous days - not sure if it was the flying or the weather in my country. But the next morning I woke up feeling normal. Anyway, I've also heard stories of people feeling uncomfortable/bleed during their flight. I think you should be very cautious, ask your doctor and listen to yourself. I felt very normal & healthy, that's why I left earlier. If I didn't feel well physically or mentally, I would have stayed as long as I needed.



mieoh said:


> Hi!I had this clinic and Dr. Kim on my list for quite some time now, do you mind dm-ing me the costs of your procedures and the hotel you stayed at? Thanks!



Sure! I stayed at TOP hotel residences Insadong. It was not in Gangnam area but is on the same line (line 3/orange) with the clinic, lots of bus lines nearby too. It has a large fridge with freezer, stove top, kitchen utensils etc that was extremely helpful for my recovery.


----------



## gmcnm19

*1 month update**: (I did my surgeries on Jan 7, so if I count the days it's not 1 month yet, but it's 4 weeks already?lol)
*

*Diet: *I'm almost back to my normal diet. I can eat mostly anything now, even meat. I still avoid eating ribs, steak or squid (too chewy), but ground meat, thinly sliced meat, chicken, stew meat are easy to eat for me now. My local Oral surgeon also said that I shouldn't feel scared to open my mouth wider than I can, so anything that's too big I try to squeeze it in instead of cutting it small - so I can practice my jaw. I used to eat very quickly, after the surgery I was slow like a sloth, but now I can catch up with normal people's eating speed. Just need to get back to my speed 
*Swelling: *As I expected, the residual swelling is going down veeerryy slowly now. It's still 1~2/10 swelling, not too significant, but definitely still there. I don't know what to do to reduce it, but it seems like all I can do is be patient and wait T_T
*Results: *I can see that my face shape is improved, smaller but still very natural. I don't tell anyone beside my mom and sister about the surgeries. Other people who don't know is not suspicious at all. I told them the swelling is because I got my wisdom teeth removed. My friends say that my face look younger (they thought it was because of the swelling that makes me look like a baby - but NO hahahaa it's the reduced cheekbone - anyway they don't need to know ) I can't wait until the swelling go away for the final results.
*Daily activities: *I'm more comfortable with my daily activities now, but I still don't run/go to the gym. It feels like any unattached tissue may drop if I excercise. I prefer laying down and let gravity does its work  I can firmly massage my face when applying skincare products or cleanse my face now. Before I was scared I might break something so I just gently pat pat, but now I just massage all the way. Still haven't go to facial spa yet, I trust myself to do it but don't really feel comfortable letting others touching it now.
*Other: *Another problem with me before is when I smile, my lip wouldn't make a moon/banana shape like this . Instead it's more like this :\ (not that bad, but you know what I mean - not a perfect smile shape). Now I can smile like that  emoji now, making a complete symmetrical banana hehe. This was not at all expected, but it's after the surgeries so I think it has something to do with the chin?


----------



## NanachiUwU

Hello, please kindly pm me the price for this.


----------



## Thily

Hi! Thank you so much for sharing your experience. Can you kindly pm me how much you had to pay for this? and were you able to receive some discount code


----------



## gmcnm19

Thily said:


> Hi! Thank you so much for sharing your experience. Can you kindly pm me how much you had to pay for this? and were you able to receive some discount code



Hi! I was able to negotiate the price with them, however if you agree to share photos I believe there will be a bigger discount. I saw a lot of people shared a good offer if they agreed to sharing photos. I didn't agree to share my photos but I find their price reasonable compared to other places & with 1 night stay and other services.
Also, I liked that the negotiated price still included tax and I could get tax refund at the airport. I prefer this compared to just getting 10% off by paying cash with no tax refund like some other places offered - it felt like I'd be doing it illegally without the government's acknowledge and if anything went wrong there wouldn't be documentations.


----------



## NanachiUwU

Still waiting for you to pm me the price. ._. I'd like to know what the baseline is for those procedures, so I have a rough idea for how much I need to save.


----------



## tvxqgirl

Hi gmcnm19, could you also PM me the price you paid for the procedures?
Also, could I ask if you had consulted with other doctors as well as what made you decide on EU Dental eventually?


----------



## tvxqgirl

tvxqgirl said:


> Hi gmcnm19, could you also PM me the price you paid for the procedures?
> Also, could I ask if you had consulted with other doctors as well as what made you decide on EU Dental eventually?


Scratch the second question, I saw your comments on other threads on your consultations.


----------



## gmcnm19

tvxqgirl said:


> Scratch the second question, I saw your comments on other threads on your consultations.


haha yes, I was very indecisive when choosing where to go to. But here is the main reason why I chose EU if you didn't see it. also another thing is I got an impression thru some group chats that EU is pushy and don't care about what you need, I think it's not true. At first he told me I didn't really need vline, just zygoma reduction would naturally smoothen my face line, unless I aim for perfection. I insisted to do vline. 
PMed you the price.


----------



## tvxqgirl

Thanks for the response! I think the embedded link doesn't work though  I haven't consulted personally with EU yet but I think they're one of my top few choices so far, and it's good to hear that they aren't pushy.


----------



## NanachiUwU

Hello, for the third time. Could you kindly PM me the price. I would like to know how much I have to save. I think I asked like three times already on this thread. . I kind of want to know so I can tell if I'm getting overcharged or not during consults.


----------



## gmcnm19

tvxqgirl said:


> Thanks for the response! I think the embedded link doesn't work though  I haven't consulted personally with EU yet but I think they're one of my top few choices so far, and it's good to hear that they aren't pushy.


maybe I inserted the wrong way. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/eu-dental-or-tfd.1025739/#post-33674453



NanachiUwU said:


> Hello, for the third time. Could you kindly PM me the price. I would like to know how much I have to save. I think I asked like three times already on this thread. . I kind of want to know so I can tell if I'm getting overcharged or not during consults.


Sorry i totally missed your replies.


----------



## rachaelrosen

gmcnm19, do you speak Korean? I don't but I do speak English, so I'm wondering how to navigate setting up consultations and getting prices from EU Dental with the language barrier. If I call them, can I use English to get through the conversation?


----------



## gmcnm19

rachaelrosen said:


> gmcnm19, do you speak Korean? I don't but I do speak English, so I'm wondering how to navigate setting up consultations and getting prices from EU Dental with the language barrier. If I call them, can I use English to get through the conversation?


I don’t speak Korean at all. I used English to communicate with them. Their English was good. There was no misunderstanding for me.


----------



## rachaelrosen

gmcnm19 said:


> I don’t speak Korean at all. I used English to communicate with them. Their English was good. There was no misunderstanding for me.


Okay, perfect!


----------



## gmcnm19

*Zygoma + Vline 3 month post op update (op date Jan 7 2020):*

*Eating*: I can eat anything and everything now. Actually I started eating normally since 2 month post op, but now I can comfortably open my mouth very wide for bigger bites, can chew chewy food like beef tendon or pork ribs,... My jaw felt tight during the first months but it gradually got back to normal and I actually didn't realize when did I start opening my mouth wide again. Just know that now at 3 months mark, my jaw could function almost like before the surgery.

*Healing & daily activities*: I feel like my jaw and chin area (Vline) are completely normal now. However, it's true that zygoma surgery takes longer to completely heal. I don't feel anything too uncomfortable anymore, but I'm just naturally more protective of my cheekbone area (front and side - especially the side cheekbone because I saw that it's very thin and small. I'm afraid I might break it).  Anyway, nothing really affects my daily activities anymore. I can exercise, I can sleep on my side. I also went to facial spa and didn't tell them I did any surgery. I was very scared that they might hurt me but it was ok  the only thing I still refrain from doing is running & skipping rope. I never tried and don't plan to, mostly because I'm afraid it might cause sagging? I'm not sure the science behind all of this but I want my tissues to have more time to stick back to my bone before I do anything that may make it drop. LOL.

*Sagging*: At this point, I still haven't experienced any sagging, but it may be too early to tell as many people said that sagging only appears after at least 1 year. My skin now is still like it was before the surgery. (BTW I have normal skin type but my skin post op was SUPER oily for 2 weeks. I was so afraid that my skin was changed forever and become oily skin type, but after 2 weeks, I was back to normal-dry skin). Right now I'm having a bit of double chin when I look down, but I also gained 4 kg since the surgery and everytime I gain weight my double chin shows so I'm not sure if it's sagging or if it's the weight gain. I'm back on my diet now and will keep you updated of the double chin situation after a few more months as I lose my weight.

*Swelling*: My swelling is almost fully gone now. I look like a normal person, don't have to explain to anyone that I just got my wisdom teeth removed etc. I still feel a little swollen on my right cheek, but just a little bit. People say that swelling will keep decreasing until 6M, I can't wait~

*How I like my result*: Right now, I like it very much. I don't look too different from before the surgery, but my face structure isobviously improved with the reduced cheekbone & jaw. I don't look like I just went through plastic surgery. Still very natural. When I take selfie, I don't have to take it from a certain angle to look good anymore. I can just lie down, take a selfie from flat above and still have a small face. Also, my friend thought I had a nose job because with the reduced cheekbone, my nose seems higher.

*Other things*:
1. When you couldn't eat properly for a long time, you tend to eat a lot when your jaw is strong again (or at least I do). Be careful T_T. I always use "testing my jaw" as an excuse, now I gained 4 kg and regret this so much
2. As I mentioned from the first post, this is just my experience. It's different for each person so just because my recovery process was easy doesn't guarantee that yours will be. In my opinion always take bad experience seriously so you can expect for the worst, don't count on good reviews only and have a false expectation.
3. Choose your doctor wisely. I had to wait for a while before saying this because I want to see my results first, but at this point I think it's safe to say I made a right choice in terms of doctor and clinic. From the fast deswelling to no sensation loss to the huge change yet still very natural, I think it says very much about the doctor's skills. I stay in contact with another person who did her surgery before mine at the same clinic with the same doctor, we both agreed that our doctor is skillful but we should just cheer silently because people just assume out of nowhere that good experience = promoter. Anyway just choose carefully. Unexperienced doctors are everywhere, but so are experienced ones - you just have to find them ^^. And please DON'T CHOOSE MY DOCTOR JUST BECAUSE OF MY REVIEW. Do your own research.


----------



## rachaelrosen

gmcnm19, could you dm me how much you paid for your Zygoma and Vline?


----------



## wthluv

Hi! Thank you so much for telling your story. Could you please PM me the price for your surgery?


----------



## choukette

thank you so much for this. such a big help!


----------



## chengyong

Hi gmcnm19,
Thank you for your detail review on EUDental, I am planning to do the same procedures (v-line and zygoma reduction) in the coming July. Could you please PM me the price for your surgery? Thank you!!


----------



## gmcnm19

choukette said:


> thank you so much for this. such a big help!





chengyong said:


> Hi gmcnm19,
> Thank you for your detail review on EUDental, I am planning to do the same procedures (v-line and zygoma reduction) in the coming July. Could you please PM me the price for your surgery? Thank you!!


Glad it was helpful.


----------



## Minaplapern

Hi could you pm me how much you paid.


----------



## gmcnm19

*A little observation*: As I did my BA and went to GA again last week, I realized that the GA at EU was quite high quality (?). I breathed in 2 times and fell asleep immediately. When I did my BA, I breathed in for about 10 times and could feel a little headache at the back of my head before falling asleep. Not sure if this means anything, but I obviously prefered going under GA quickly without any worry.


----------



## nikkiay

I felt asleep after the second inhale as well... the ceiling and the room were turning and I closed my eyes and fell asleep lol


----------



## gmcnm19

nikkiay said:


> I felt asleep after the second inhale as well... the ceiling and the room were turning and I closed my eyes and fell asleep lol


Yes I saw your post and learned that the GA is breathed in thru a mask not injected in and I was like *phewwwwww.


----------



## gmcnm19

4 month a few days ago and I'm seeing an old good friend today. We haven't seen each other since last year (6 months before my surgery). Can't wait to see if he's gonna notice anything.


----------



## tvxqgirl

gmcnm19 said:


> 4 month a few days ago and I'm seeing an old good friend today. We haven't seen each other since last year (6 months before my surgery). Can't wait to see if he's gonna notice anything.



Update us hehe!!


----------



## gmcnm19

So I met him and also had another meet up with some girlfriends I haven't seen in a long time.
My (guy) friend never comments on how I look, but he just said I looked prettier.
The girlfriends told me I looked younger and asked if I did something like anti aging laser with my skin - they can't really tell why I look younger. Hehe. 
I still feel like I have residual swelling on my right cheek, but no one can really tell. 
My mom & sister, who are the only 2 people who know I did the surgery, also agreed that the improvement at this moment is already great yet still very subtle. My mom kept telling me she wants to do it too to look younger, I told her that the sagginess that might happen at her age might be (A LOT) different compared to me, so she better stay away from it. Hehe.

The last one is my best friend. I haven't met her for a while due to the stay-at-home policy in our city. She can tell these thing really well so I guess she'll be my final test. HAHA


----------



## gmcnm19

*(Almost) 5 months update – I’m having a lot of free time and I just deleted my progress selfies yesterday so I decided to write another update:*

*1. Swelling:* 

- At this moment, I think my swelling is gone. It’s true when they say the residual swelling (1/10) takes a longggggg time to go away; but only my mom, my sister and me myself could notice it.

- I took many pictures from the first day post-op until now. For the first weeks, I took pictures twice a day. Then once a day at night in the following months, then once a week,.... I took a lot of pictures to see my progress and compare my swelling from time to time. I recently went back to delete all these photos . To sum up, I’d say the first week is the *absolute worst*. It’s from 8/10 to 10/10 swelling, I looked like a totally different person, very very ugly with the swollen face and big swollen lip. I expected it so I didn’t think I looked too bad back then, I was still very confident to go out for shopping but now when I look back I think I looked very funny and scary too. LOL. At the 2nd week, the swelling began to go down, but still swollen and bruised. As the bruises disappear, the swelling also goes down from there – that’s when you look very chubby. I also had a bit of bloody eye on my right eye (appeared after the 2nd day and slowly went away in 1 month). So don’t worry and be patient. My selfies now look greeeeeaaat. I’m really happy. I really want to share my picture sometime but again I’m still very afraid of my photos being all over the internet, so sorry guys :<

- If you want to hide the surgery from people, it’s best if you can see them after 1 month at least. You’ll still look chubby but can get away with the “wisdom tooth removal” excuse like I did with my colleagues. Hehe. After 10 days or 2 weeks, there are still yellow bruises and the chubbiness seemed a bit unreal for "wisdom tooth removal", but my brother still trusted that reason anyway. LOL

- At 3.5 months I went under GA again to have my breast augmentation and lipo. After that I realized my face got a little puffy. It went down after 1 week and as I stopped taking anti-biotics. Not sure if it was because I already had some residual swelling from FC or if it’s normal for other people to be puffy when going thru GA and taking ani-biotics too. 

*2. Sagging*: 

- Still nothing at the moment. I’m still hoping everyday that I won’t experience sagging. Dr. Kim told me that his technique for zygoma is to cut the bone at a higher position compared to other clinics to minimize sagging, _but to be honest I think it’s mostly depend on the skin_. If a patient has a loose skin, I don’t think any technique can help. But anyway, I still think dr. Kim did a good job. If I come back to Seoul, I’ll probably buy him tons of food like his other patients did on Instagram lol.

- However, sagging seems to be a very typical risk of FC and people say that it’ll show after 1 year. So I’m still trying to take really good care of my skin because it had to go through this big surgery. *pat pat pat* all the good skincare ingredients please sink in and love my skin.

 - At 3 months I also shared that I have a bit of double chin and that I gained 4 kilograms so I didn’t know for sure if it’s sagging or fat. I lost only 2 kilograms at this moment (sad), the double chin is (kind of) reduced? So maybe it’s really just my fat TT_TT My mom also told me that don’t blame on the surgery, she thinks it’s totally my fat.

*3. Mouth opening & function*: Normal. The jaw is not tight like a few months ago, all my normal eating activities are resumed lol. All the yelling, singing, making duck face etc. is also normal.  

*4. Activities*: 
- I still avoid running and jumping (running and jumping in daily life is ok, I just don’t run on the treadmill at the gym or doing jumping gym excercises). Partly to avoid any possible cause of face sagging, partly because of my new breast 
- Someone also asked about talking. I remember mentioning that I could talk to my family thru the phone almost immediately after I woke up from the surgery, but the pronounciation was not very good. Sounded like I have something in my mouth. After 1-2 weeks the talking improved but some words still sounded weird. I don't really remember how long it was until I pronounce perfectly again, but talking was not a problem. 

*5. Result*: 

- I am happy with this result. I look younger. My face is balanced and natural. Really thankful. I’m genuinely happy with my result that I even asked Kayla at EU that why didn’t they do stronger marketing, as I see so many people don’t know EU while I’m really happy. LOL.

- I planned to see the local Oral and Maxillofacial Surgeon (the one who removed my inside stitches) again to examine and do some X-rays to see how the bones and pins settle but with the covid-19 situation I got really lazy.

-----------------------------------------------

I think I mostly shared about my experience because 1) it’s what I wanted to know before my surgery and 2) I thought good after care is a standard, but with a lot of people recently sharing about the bad/horrible aftercare they got at their clinics in Seoul AND with the not so good after care I got when I did my BA in my country, I want to share a bit more about the *after care* I got at EU.

- Consultants & front desk staffs: I think I mentioned before, there were 3 of them to take care of me. Kayla was my translator & main point of contact but she’s only available during office hours. After office hours (even midnight or like 5AM), Lena will be there to answer my questions. It was like that from before the surgery. I message them almost everyday (so needy lol), they always respond within minutes. Only once did they reply after 1 hour. I never met Lena and don’t see Kayla everyday, but always felt like someone was there to answer my questions.

- Nurses: I only stayed at the hospital for the first night. Nurses came in to check on me every few hours, injected antibiotics for me during the night, checked my temperature and my blood pressure many times during the night. I also rang the bell a lot, they came in quickly every time.

- Facilities: I stayed at a single room the first night. Clean and is like a hospital room. Has a bed, side table, mini fridge, closet, mini sink. The bathroom for patients is right next to my recovery room, also very clean. Discharged patient coming for treatment or people coming for consult use a different bathroom outside of the recovery room area. Deswelling laser room is small but also clean. They have an electric blanket so it was very warm (my surgery was in January – it was skin-cutting cold).

- Doctors: 

       + Dr. Kim was my surgeon. Someone said on the forum or Kakao chat that he is very pushy, I saw this comment before I met him, if I see it again I’ll definitely defend him. He advised against a lot of stuffs that he deemed unnecessary for me during consultation like upper gum botox injection (he’s the only one who advised against it. I’m still very thankful he did). He even said he said my jaw is not that big so I didn’t really need V-line unless I want perfection. I insisted on doing Vline when I decided to do my surgery with him. Before surgery, he also told me he can either do cut 1 cm or 2 cm, which will look like this picture or that picture so that I can decide. He also told me that he would prefer this, or persuaded me that a little bit of that would suit my face, but it’s still my choice. Personally I really appreciated it because even though I have my preference, I also wanted the doctor’s opinion. It’s a good thing being able to actually discuss about what you want and what the doctor think and come to an agreement.

       + Dr. Kang (?) was the anesthesiologist – I didn’t interact with him much. I remember his face on their website. He came into my surgery room when the nurses finished prepping me, introduced himself (in Korean – Kayla translated), and shortly after that I was under GA. After the surgery I think he went in my recovery room once to check my situation. --- I didn’t get this for my BA in my country (I did it in a hospital). They told me I had an anesthesiologist, but I really don’t know who it was.

- Booklet: They gave me documents, very specific on what to do and what not to do after surgery. I also thought that it was a standard and a basic requirement. But again, I didn’t get this for my BA surgery. I had to google everything.


----------



## kirmne

Hello, could I PM you some questions about EUDental?


----------



## gmcnm19

kirmne said:


> Hello, could I PM you some questions about EUDental?


sure


----------



## Mona1229

gmcnm19 said:


> 4 month a few days ago and I'm seeing an old good friend today. We haven't seen each other since last year (6 months before my surgery). Can't wait to see if he's gonna notice anything.


Hello,
great to hear that your doing wonderful and your happy with your results!
Kindly can you PM me the cost for your procedures please, I'm looking to go with EU this year also.


----------



## Linh_d3

Hi gmcnm19,
I have already read your experience in EU Dental , where I will plan for your face
If you could sent me the price for your Zygoma and V-line 

Dear regards 
Fully thanks


----------



## gmcnm19

*GA thoughts:*
I saw a comment today saying that it's the safest when you have a 1:1 ratio of surgeon to anesthesiologist attending, which made me have some thoughts. There are 2 operating doctors (dr Kim and Shin) and only 1 anesthesiologist (dr Kang) at EU, so it's worth asking them about the operating schedule of 2 doctors, will they be operating at the same time? 
Dr Kang was in my OP room on my OP date and I'm all healthy and good now, but we don't know if they'll be monitoring the whole time so it's best to ask if there are 2 operations at the same time. I didn't ask this before. LOL 

*Results:*
Not much to update since I don't post my pictures. I haven't seen any sagging yet. I'm more confident with putting my hair up now. And the girl at the spa I went to the other day told me "your chin is pretty"  of course lol i went thru so many things for this pretty chin. 
Also speaking of going thru many things, I heard a story about an acquaintance being slapped by her boyfriend's grandmother and did nothing and said nothing about it. Made me so angry. My mom asked me what I would do if I were in that situation. I think I definitely would not let it go, maybe I'll even slap her back and dump that BF immediately. IDC whose grandmother she is or how old she is, this face is thousands dollars worth now (FC + rhino) no one can slap my expensive face and get away with it


----------



## tvxqgirl

gmcnm19 said:


> *GA thoughts:*
> I saw a comment today saying that it's the safest when you have a 1:1 ratio of surgeon to anesthesiologist attending, which made me have some thoughts. There are 2 operating doctors (dr Kim and Shin) and only 1 anesthesiologist (dr Kang) at EU, so it's worth asking them about the operating schedule of 2 doctors, will they be operating at the same time?
> Dr Kang was in my OP room on my OP date and I'm all healthy and good now, but we don't know if they'll be monitoring the whole time so it's best to ask if there are 2 operations at the same time. I didn't ask this before. LOL
> 
> *Results:*
> Not much to update since I don't post my pictures. I haven't seen any sagging yet. I'm more confident with putting my hair up now. And the girl at the spa I went to the other day told me "your chin is pretty"  of course lol i went thru so many things for this pretty chin.
> Also speaking of going thru many things, I heard a story about an acquaintance being slapped by her boyfriend's grandmother and did nothing and said nothing about it. Made me so angry. My mom asked me what I would do if I were in that situation. I think I definitely would not let it go, maybe I'll even slap her back and dump that BF immediately. IDC whose grandmother she is or how old she is, this face is thousands dollars worth now (FC + rhino) no one can slap my expensive face and get away with it



Thanks for the update!! I'm so jealous, I wish I made it to Korea before all the travel restrictions. Fingers crossed to the skin gods, no sagging for a long time!!


----------



## gmcnm19

tvxqgirl said:


> Thanks for the update!! I'm so jealous, I wish I made it to Korea before all the travel restrictions. Fingers crossed to the skin gods, no sagging for a long time!!


Haha yes, skin god please be nice to us. Hope the travel restrictions will be lifted soon, my mom wants to do lifting and kept telling me she should've gone in January with me. Did you have a clinic shortlist?


----------



## milkshakes

gmcnm19 said:


> I'm PMed you!


Hi! Can i get the prices too?


----------



## tvxqgirl

gmcnm19 said:


> Haha yes, skin god please be nice to us. Hope the travel restrictions will be lifted soon, my mom wants to do lifting and kept telling me she should've gone in January with me. Did you have a clinic shortlist?



My mom recently told me she wants to do a full incision FL too! I have a clinic shortlist for FC and BA in Korea. I wanted to do both in Korea and go through general anaesthesia just once, but I'm reconsidering now to do BA in my home country since both are major surgeries and it might be a better idea to space out the recovery. Going to consult for BA in SG this coming week. Quite excited about that!! For FC my shortlist is Girin, Namu, EU Dental, Idea, Deesse. But practically when I go to Korea I'll probably only consult 2-3 clinics at most.


----------



## gmcnm19

tvxqgirl said:


> My mom recently told me she wants to do a full incision FL too! I have a clinic shortlist for FC and BA in Korea. I wanted to do both in Korea and go through general anaesthesia just once, but I'm reconsidering now to do BA in my home country since both are major surgeries and it might be a better idea to space out the recovery. Going to consult for BA in SG this coming week. Quite excited about that!! For FC my shortlist is Girin, Namu, EU Dental, Idea, Deesse. But practically when I go to Korea I'll probably only consult 2-3 clinics at most.


If you have any recommendation for FL doctor, please let me know !! My BA is 2 months ago now. With the current situation, let's just do what we can do immediately aka do BA in SG !! I hate waiting. From the day I thought about doing BA to the day I did my BA is less than 1 week 
I haven't heard of Deesse before. I also thought I'd visit them all, but i got real lazy as each consultation takes 1 hr at least and I had to do the scans and the question forms again and again and again. Gave up after 3 clinics 
Edit: I rmb that you seem interested with madeyoung and gyalumhan. Are you not gonna consult with them? Or did i mistake you with someone else....


----------



## tvxqgirl

gmcnm19 said:


> If you have any recommendation for FL doctor, please let me know !! My BA is 2 months ago now. With the current situation, let's just do what we can do immediately aka do BA in SG !! I hate waiting. From the day I thought about doing BA to the day I did my BA is less than 1 week
> I haven't heard of Deesse before. I also thought I'd visit them all, but i got real lazy as each consultation takes 1 hr at least and I had to do the scans and the question forms again and again and again. Gave up after 3 clinics
> Edit: I rmb that you seem interested with madeyoung and gyalumhan. Are you not gonna consult with them? Or did i mistake you with someone else....



I did check out madeyoung and gyalumhan! madeyoung... I think there's no english translator. gyalumhan, the doctor that did touni's surgery apparently doesn't work on foreigners who don't speak korean. haha so i gave up on both. 

Me too, i hate waiting!! I think BA is also ok to do in home country, in case there is more follow-up needed. and yeah i also don't have the energy to consult so many clinics haha. 

i heard Nana's doctor, Dr Kim Hyung Jun (I think he's the director), is good for FL. But I only saw that on a Youtube video and haven't heard or spoken to any any actual patients yet.


----------



## suziesu

gmcnm19 said:


> *GA thoughts:*
> I saw a comment today saying that it's the safest when you have a 1:1 ratio of surgeon to anesthesiologist attending, which made me have some thoughts. There are 2 operating doctors (dr Kim and Shin) and only 1 anesthesiologist (dr Kang) at EU, so it's worth asking them about the operating schedule of 2 doctors, will they be operating at the same time?
> Dr Kang was in my OP room on my OP date and I'm all healthy and good now, but we don't know if they'll be monitoring the whole time so it's best to ask if there are 2 operations at the same time. I didn't ask this before. LOL
> 
> *Results:*
> Not much to update since I don't post my pictures. I haven't seen any sagging yet. I'm more confident with putting my hair up now. And the girl at the spa I went to the other day told me "your chin is pretty"  of course lol i went thru so many things for this pretty chin.
> Also speaking of going thru many things, I heard a story about an acquaintance being slapped by her boyfriend's grandmother and did nothing and said nothing about it. Made me so angry. My mom asked me what I would do if I were in that situation. I think I definitely would not let it go, maybe I'll even slap her back and dump that BF immediately. IDC whose grandmother she is or how old she is, this face is thousands dollars worth now (FC + rhino) no one can slap my expensive face and get away with it


HaHa, you are so funny! I do agree your GA is high quality when I read your initial review, that you were walked back to your recovery room. TFD and EU were the only two clinics I'm considering at the moment, I really appreciate your review. I want V-line and Genio. Were you worried about shadow doctor? Could you please PM me the price. Thanks a ton and speedy recovery for your BA.


----------



## gmcnm19

suziesu said:


> HaHa, you are so funny! I do agree your GA is high quality when I read your initial review, that you were walked back to your recovery room. TFD and EU were the only two clinics I'm considering at the moment, I really appreciate your review. I want V-line and Genio. Were you worried about shadow doctor? Could you please PM me the price. Thanks a ton and speedy recovery for your BA.



I'll PM you the price. I was not very worried about shadow doctor at TFD or EU because in my opinion it's the operating doctor himself who opened the clinic. Their clinic's reputation is directly related to them so I think they wouldn't risk it by using a shadow doctor. I would be more careful if I go to bigger hospitals that are not owned by the doctor.


----------



## adjectivecat

Hello! I have a couple of questions that i'll PM you about


----------



## yoyoyo123

Hello can you pm me how much was your entire cost as well? i would like to get a rough gauge to see if I am not not being ripped off by other clinics hahah


----------



## opensesame

gmcnm19 said:


> I'll PM you the price. I was not very worried about shadow doctor at TFD or EU because in my opinion it's the operating doctor himself who opened the clinic. Their clinic's reputation is directly related to them so I think they wouldn't risk it by using a shadow doctor. I would be more careful if I go to bigger hospitals that are not owned by the doctor.



Could you PM me too?


----------



## hawnalk

gmcnm19 said:


> I'll PM you the price. I was not very worried about shadow doctor at TFD or EU because in my opinion it's the operating doctor himself who opened the clinic. Their clinic's reputation is directly related to them so I think they wouldn't risk it by using a shadow doctor. I would be more careful if I go to bigger hospitals that are not owned by the doctor.



Hi, I'd be so grateful if you could PM me the price too, thank you so much!


----------



## Tobiko

gmcnm19 said:


> Just did!


Hi, 
can you please PM me how much as well?


----------



## gmcnm19

_*8 month update*_
It's been 8 months since I did my surgery. Time really flies. This time last year (september) I was in Seoul for travel with my family, came back in october to consult and once again in january this year for the surgery. I still feel very happy about my results and thankful that I was lucky it went so well. There's not much to update anymore as I've healed completely but here are some things that you might wanna know at this point.

- *Sagging*: Fortunately, no sagging yet (knock on wood). With the known side effect of FC procedures, I've put more effort in taking care of my skin. I apply my skincare products differently, I never drag my skin down, etc. Also, I'm back to the gym now to control my weight. My sister still keep telling me she wants my skin, so I think I did a good job taking care of it and dr Kim did a good job not ruining it. Hehe.

- *Pressure on face*: I can lay face down now with no worries. I think I mentioned earlier that I did facial spa without any worry or pain. I'm even gonna try a new method called "guasha" where they'll apply a lot of pressure on your face to relieve any tight muscle this Sunday. So you guys know how confident I am with how much my face healed right now. But if it breaks, I'll let you know  let's hope not.

- Hmm what else, *eating *maybe? I eat like normal a long long time ago. Whatever you name it, I eat it. Ribs, steak, any chewy meaty thing in the world. I can't really remember since when could I start eating again, but maybe I mentioned it somewhere in my older update.

I really think hard to name a problem I have post op so that my review don't sound so fake LOL, but really can think of none. I hope everyone will be just as lucky as I was in their surgery journey. Also I saw many people considering EU because of my review. I'm glad my review was helpful, but again I can't stress enough about doing your own research guys  what's best for me maybe not totally best for you.

One final thing, when I was at 3 months post op, I thought that my swelling was not significant anymore. However, if I put 3m and 8m pictures next to each other, the difference is huge. The swelling was acceptable at 3m, but definitely still there. Maybe I was so excited about it going down that I persuaded myself that it was insignificant LOL. The pictures show that I still looked much chubbier then compared to now.


----------



## Tobiko

Thank you for your update! 
Ive got a few questions:

Do you have any visible scarring in front of your ears from zygoma reduction?
Are your scars inside your mouth noticeable? 
Did you notice a more noticeable doublechin or jowl due to V line?
Do you have any B/A photos you can show?
Thanks


----------



## cj253

So glad your happy with the results and little jealous hehe.  How are your nerves? One of my fears from FC is nerve damage.


----------



## gmcnm19

Tobiko said:


> Thank you for your update!
> Ive got a few questions:
> 
> Do you have any visible scarring in front of your ears from zygoma reduction?
> Are your scars inside your mouth noticeable?
> Did you notice a more noticeable doublechin or jowl due to V line?
> Do you have any B/A photos you can show?
> Thanks



Hi, here's the outside scar. It's very small and hardly visible. I had to pull my hair up and go next to the window to be able to capture it. Also they'll shave a little bit of your hair in front of your ears so when it grow back the scar is almost invisible. This reminds me that I forgot to mention the hair shaving in the review. I only noticed they shaved a little bit of my side hair when I got back to my country and kept looking at the scar and suddenly realized something was different   




For the inside incision, I can hardly see it or feel it. The first few months I kinda felt it, but now it's normal (or I've got used to it, i really dont know). I had to stitch out at a local maxillofacial surgeon because I left Korea in less than 14 days, and the local OMS said the incision was done nicely. I also went to the dentist (a different one) twice but they didn't notice or ask anything. So I assume it doesn't look too bad in there  
Jowl, no. Double chin, no when I look straight but yes when I look down? I had a little double chin when I look down at around 3 months post op, but I also gained weight at that time as I ate a lot when I could eat normally again. I lost some weight now and I think it's mostly gone. Also me and my double chin has an on off relationship and it shows everytime I gain weight  so I don't really consider this as the surgery's effect.
I do have a lot of B/A as a comparison for me and my mom to judge, but as I mentioned before I'm not really comfortable to share it online especially when I don't really know you, sorry 
Hope this helped.



cj253 said:


> So glad your happy with the results and little jealous hehe.  How are your nerves? One of my fears from FC is nerve damage.



Thank you! Hope you'll have a successful surgery too hehe. I didn't have nerve damage, my lips were just slightly numb during the first few days, but then I got all the sense back very quickly. Maybe because my result was natural and not too dramatic.


----------



## AngeloThinking

Hi, may i ask you if you can PM me the price of Zygoma Reduction please


----------



## Hiiii

gmcnm19 said:


> Just did!


Hi_.Can you pm me the price too? Thank you so much._


----------



## gmcnm19

*10 month update:*
Still no sagging. I think that's all everyone wants to know   I remember feeling so worried about sagging after having completely recovered. But yea, still nothing (yet?)
The double chin is also gone. So turns out it's really my fat and not my sag skin   I've been going to the gym for the past few months. It was so intense that I hurt my back so bad I had to go to physical therapy, but the good thing is my under chin fat is gone, along with some lower back fat (is it called love handle or something?) I considered doing lipo in 365mc Korea but I guess Covid made me work out and saved me some money.


----------



## aliceehoang

Hello there, glad to see you are recovering well and slimming down from exercising. May I ask for the price that you got quoted at EU?


----------



## AngeloThinking

Thank you so much for all the information and the updates of your surgery, that really help people in their decision. I also have EU and TFD in my top list but now I think that EU gives more dramatic results, so now I definitely going to consult with them, Can you please send me the zygoma reduction surgery's price?, I asked you before the same question but you didn't answer :c. I wish you the best with you surgery and the results


----------



## Miss Panwar

gmcnm19 said:


> *10 month update:*
> Still no sagging. I think that's all everyone wants to know   I remember feeling so worried about sagging after having completely recovered. But yea, still nothing (yet?)
> The double chin is also gone. So turns out it's really my fat and not my sag skin   I've been going to the gym for the past few months. It was so intense that I hurt my back so bad I had to go to physical therapy, but the good thing is my under chin fat is gone, along with some lower back fat (is it called love handle or something?) I considered doing lipo in 365mc Korea but I guess Covid made me work out and saved me some money.


Ha ha so happy for you ...you seems to be so funny


----------



## americangirl_

gmcnm19 said:


> I'll PM you the price. I was not very worried about shadow doctor at TFD or EU because in my opinion it's the operating doctor himself who opened the clinic. Their clinic's reputation is directly related to them so I think they wouldn't risk it by using a shadow doctor. I would be more careful if I go to bigger hospitals that are not owned by the doctor.



Hi,  hopeyour journey is going well! Do you mind PMing the price for your Vline? Thanks


----------



## americangirl_

Is this their Instagram?https://www.instagram.com/eu.dental/
 There so many pages with EU in the handle so I’m not too sure.


----------



## gmcnm19

aliceehoang said:


> Hello there, glad to see you are recovering well and slimming down from exercising. May I ask for the price that you got quoted at EU?





AngeloThinking said:


> Can you please send me the zygoma reduction surgery's price?, I asked you before the same question but you didn't answer :c. I wish you the best with you surgery and the results





americangirl_ said:


> Hi,  hopeyour journey is going well! Do you mind PMing the price for your Vline? Thanks


Hi, thanks for all the wishes! For price you guys can PM me because I can't PM everyone. Sorry 



americangirl_ said:


> Is this their Instagram?https://www.instagram.com/eu.dental/
> There so many pages with EU in the handle so I’m not too sure.


Yeah that's the one I religiously checked before I did my surgery  .


----------



## Kaitlin018

gmcnm19 said:


> Just did!


Me as well please! Thank you!


----------



## Nora_1

Can you also pm me?


----------



## LikeAflowerInTheDawn

Thank you for sharing your experience! Could you please PM me the price for v-line?


----------



## tfdthroaway

Can you also PM me your price for v-line? Thanks!


----------



## amy822

Hii, thank you so much for sharing your detailed journey. I am just deciding between TFD and EU now. Can you pleaseee pm me the price too? Thank you!!


----------



## gssh

Please please can anyone also PM me? I am almost 99.9% sure I want to go for EU but I want to know what price to prepare for. Thanks!


----------



## Miss Panwar

gssh said:


> Please please can anyone also PM me? I am almost 99.9% sure I want to go for EU but I want to know what price to prepare for. Thanks!


Hello!!!Just ask to a consultant of EU directly they will provide you a price after checking your photos hope this will help


----------



## gmcnm19

*1 year 2 month update:*
Long time no posting any update, but I think I have completely recovered so there's not many things to update about anymore. I get a lot of questions in my private message but as I get less excited about the surgery I got (it feels like so long ago and I'm so used to my face now), I get lazier replying to messages .. lol
*1. My result:*
I'm the most happy with my vline, especially my chin. If you read my first posts, you'd see I didn't intend to do vline, anyway now I just love it. I think it's perfect. My chin was slightly shifted to one side before, making my lip slightly shifted as well and now it's all perfectly balanced. Also I love the chin shape.
My cheekbone (zygoma) result is also great, very subtle, I still have face depth (I still have my cheekbone when I talk, smile. I was so afraid of a 2D face), no sagging around cheek area. In general I think it was a job well done. However, if I could redo it, maybe I would ask for a littleeeeeeeee bit more dramatic result for the cheekbone (more cheekbone reduced but still no sagging if possible lol~~). Anyway, I'm loving everything about my result so far. 
*2. Daily life:*
Everything is back to normal like 10000%. I can do everything and anything to my face without any worry. One drunk night last month I even banged my face somewhere and there was a bigggggg bruise and a bump on my chin (too drunk I cannot remember how it happened but I can remember the first thing I thought of when it happened was "OMG DID I RUIN MY VLINE, HOW TF CAN I GO TO EU NOW TO FIX THIS") lol. Anyway after a week or so the bump and the bruise went away, my chin is balanced again. So don't worry, it's not fragile. lol
*3. Questions I got asked a lot in my private messages that I got too lazy to replying to again and again... sorry guys:*

_*How did I pay*_: I paid with my credit card.
_*What was the price*_: for the most updated price, you guys should contact EU directly. It's been a year, my price may not be the current price they offer anymore, especially with the covid situation. Price range is ~11k-15k krwon.
_*How did I negotiate*_: As I mentioned before, I visited other dental clinics before deciding. I just told them places I'm considering and the price they were offering. The price difference of these places was not significant though. You can ask for discount or more services.
_*Why don't I "provide" photos or even CT scan, do I have anything to prove I did my surgery at EU, am I posting for discou*_*nt*: I don't think any clinic offer discount ahead for reviews of months and years later, they can't be sure that you'd post a good review to offer you discount for reviews like this. It's been a year and I still update, simply because I think it would be helpful for anyone looking to do this procedure. Before the surgery, I looked all over the forum trying to see what happens after 6 months but there's not many updates, most people just move on with their life. I don't need to prove anything because this thread is basically just a diary of my surgery journey, not a thread trying to convince people to do their surgery at EU. Don't decide anything based on my review (or anyone's review - with or without pictures/scan). Pictures and scans can be just as deceiving.
_*How did I contact them*_: Kakao. I don't remember their username, I think it's eusurgery? You can find it on their website.
_*Can I add your kakaotalk to talk more*_: I deleted my kakao account and kakao app because I only used kkt for this surgery, and as I said before this surgery is a little secret. I don't keep those anymore. You can only contact me here.
*How long did it swell/how long did it take for me to open my mouth normally/...*: Surgery related details were updated as it happened. Honestly I don't remember anymore lol, but I posted about it very detailed before


----------



## baobaozi

thank you so much ^^ I consider doing double jaw surgery and while it is more complicated than V line, I appreciate the review  gonna look it up


----------



## annabear611

I really appreciate all the details you put down! Can I also please get the price and the amazing hotel you stayed at!
Also, how many days would you recommend to at least stay for post surgery?


----------



## gmcnm19

annabear611 said:


> I really appreciate all the details you put down! Can I also please get the price and the amazing hotel you stayed at!
> Also, how many days would you recommend to at least stay for post surgery?


Hi! I paid 12M for everything and got around 900,000 krw refunded at the airport.

I stayed at TOP hotel residences in Insadong. It's not in Gangnam area, is 20 mins away but I didn't mind that because it's on the orange line of the metro that is straight from Gangnam to Insadong, there's a the subway station right in front of the clinic and another station very close to the hotel. So you just hop on and sit there for 15-20 mins. Also it's very easy to get a seat with your face all swollen and blood in your eyes. Lol maybe people thought someone hit me or something, they all asked me if I wanted their seat. If you take the bus then you'll need to transfer once. I chose this hotel because I checked with so many hotels and they did not have a large fridge with the freezer. I needed the freezer to constantly ice my face so it's one of the main reason. There was also a small kitchenette with stove, kitchen utensils etc so it would be helpful if you try to cook soup or congee for those days. The hotel room is kinda small, perfectly fit for 1 person. 

The only downside is the hotel is in a very local area with SOOOOOOOO many restaurants and food carts. On the way back to the hotel every day you'll smell so many good food smell while all you can eat will be just juice and milk and juice and milk...   so hungry

Anyway as convenient as it was, on discharge day I'd recommend taking a taxi to the hotel. I was very well that day yet still felt a bit dizzy to take the subway back.

I'm not sure how many days at least you should stay. It depends on how you actually feel and how long is your trip home. I was surprisingly well so I could go back after 8 days, but before I came, I read some reviews and there were some girls who couldn't even shower before day 3 post op. So it depends on how physically strong you are. Also people are afraid that a long flight might make you feel painful or something due to the cabin pressure. However I did not have that problem and my flight was just 5 hours.

Wow so long. I'm always rambling kkkk. Hope this helped.


----------



## annabear611

gmcnm19 said:


> Hi! I paid 12M for everything and got around 900,000 krw refunded at the airport.
> 
> I stayed at TOP hotel residences in Insadong. It's not in Gangnam area, is 20 mins away but I didn't mind that because it's on the orange line of the metro that is straight from Gangnam to Insadong, there's a the subway station right in front of the clinic and another station very close to the hotel. So you just hop on and sit there for 15-20 mins. Also it's very easy to get a seat with your face all swollen and blood in your eyes. Lol maybe people thought someone hit me or something, they all asked me if I wanted their seat. If you take the bus then you'll need to transfer once. I chose this hotel because I checked with so many hotels and they did not have a large fridge with the freezer. I needed the freezer to constantly ice my face so it's one of the main reason. There was also a small kitchenette with stove, kitchen utensils etc so it would be helpful if you try to cook soup or congee for those days. The hotel room is kinda small, perfectly fit for 1 person.
> 
> The only downside is the hotel is in a very local area with SOOOOOOOO many restaurants and food carts. On the way back to the hotel every day you'll smell so many good food smell while all you can eat will be just juice and milk and juice and milk...   so hungry
> 
> Anyway as convenient as it was, on discharge day I'd recommend taking a taxi to the hotel. I was very well that day yet still felt a bit dizzy to take the subway back.
> 
> I'm not sure how many days at least you should stay. It depends on how you actually feel and how long is your trip home. I was surprisingly well so I could go back after 8 days, but before I came, I read some reviews and there were some girls who couldn't even shower before day 3 post op. So it depends on how physically strong you are. Also people are afraid that a long flight might make you feel painful or something due to the cabin pressure. However I did not have that problem and my flight was just 5 hours.
> 
> Wow so long. I'm always rambling kkkk. Hope this helped.


Thank you so much for all your information ❤️❤️❤️ Super helpful!


----------



## newhope4418

Thank you so much for the PM about the price. I am glad that you like the result. I also have facial asymmetry problem, and going to a maxillofacial specialist seems like a great idea. I’ll definitely check out EUdental.


----------



## pubu

gmcnm19 said:


> *Disclaimer: I’m only sharing a review of my experience, I can’t see the result yet for now so I can’t recommend anything yet, will keep the post as updated as I can*
> *Main concern: asymmetry, protruding cheekbone, wide lower face*
> *Procedure: Vline + Zygoma*
> *Dr. Kim at EU Dental*
> 
> *PRE-OP: *
> 
> Consultation & decision: I went on a separate trip to Seoul 3 months before my surgery to consult at different clinics. EU was my top choice but for different reasons I ended up sending my deposit to another clinic, and then, for more different reasons, changed my mind again and switched back to EU - my top choice. It’s a long story.
> Why I chose EU: I’ve visited different maxillofacial clinics (I don’t go to Plastic surgery hospital) and their facilities and cleanliness was among the top tier. They offer 1 night stay at the clinic post op. Many of their staffs can speak fluent English, which is something very important to me as I was going alone. Even for consultation, there was a group chat of 3, me and 2 other consultants who can answer my questions in office hours and after office hours. There was also a lot of Korean patients waiting on the day I consulted. And most importantly, I felt like I clicked with Dr. Kim.
> 
> *OPERATION DAY*: The process was quite simple, I came 2 hours before my surgery time (10:30AM), changed, signed paperworks, met with Dr. Kim again and went into operation room. I breathed in 2 times and then I can’t remember anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> *POST-OP*
> 
> 
> _*12 hours post-op (it’s midnight but I’ve been sleeping since the afternoon so I am not so sleepy anymore T_T): *_
> 
> Waking up from anesthesia at 1PM, it took me a few minutes to realize where I am. My worst fears did not happen, phewww: the fear of feeling pain but not being able to let the dr know under anesthesia & the fear of not waking up from anesthesia LOL.
> 
> I was walked back to my room. I was able to text my family immediately. I was a bit sleepy and thirsty, but to be honest it was a lot better than what I expected.
> 
> My post-op expectation and experience:
> 
> 
> Nausea => yes, but it was mild
> Vomiting => no, I wanted to but was able to hold it back
> Crying => no LOL thanks myself
> Pain => not much and it was bearable for me. It was more of a discomfort. I expected that it’d feel like someone broke my face (which is the reality) lol, but not really. The ice pack helped a lot too. Not sure if this is because I’m still under painkillers but I honestly expected worse. (==> I asked the nurse, I was not under painkillers)
> Swollen face => yes, it get more swollen every hours. I thought my headband was being moved, but turned out it’s just my face getting more swollen like a balloon, making it feels like it’s popping out of the headband.
> Not being able to drink => no, I could drink from the cup as soon as I was allowed to.
> Painful throat => no, it was a bit sore only, no pain.
> Not being able to talk => to my surprise, no. I could talk when I call my family 4-5 hours post op. I’m not sure if I should be doing it though, other forum members did tell me I shouldn’t move my face. I’ll ask my doctor tomorrow.
> Not being able to laugh => yes. I bet it’d hurt. I wanted to laugh at myself when I see my balloon face in the mirror, but couldn’t.
> Spill/cough out blood => no. I haven’t spilled out anything since I got up from the surgery, but I do have dry blood inside my nose, but maybe it stopped itself?
> Swallowing blood => yes, but very little and only 3-4 times throughout the entire night. I think it was blood from my nose.
> The main (& unexpected) discomfort for me was my neck and my headache. My neck felt like I’ve been working on my computer for 8 hours straight - I can’t find the right word to describe it - but it feels tiring. The headache was the worst thing but it went away with the nausea so I think it’s a side effect of anesthesia for me.
> 
> 
> _*20 hours post-op (next day morning - discharge day) (is it Day 1?):*_
> I drank a lot of water and went to the bathroom a few times during the night. I’m less nauseous now and can constantly change my ice packs by myself. I think I’m ready to leave the clinic in a few hours.
> I think it’s important to be able to stay overnight after going through a big surgery with 3+ hours under GA. I think I took the anesthesia sickness very well yesterday after waking up (ie. no vomiting or crying or panicking), but I’m pretty sure I wouldn’t be able to go back to the hotel 2 hours after the surgery on my own. It’s better safe than sorry. If you go into this alone, pay to stay if they don’t offer. I rang the bell a lot to ask for the simplest stuffs in the first 6-8 hours yesterday, like dim the lights or change my ice packs or get me water, etc.
> I met with dr Kim to disinfect my mouth. Then I was taken to have the deswelling laser treatment and took a cab back to my hotel.
> I unpacked and was able to work on my laptop for a few hours when I got back to my hotel room, then I walked out for 1 hr, came back in the evening, cooked and ate my soup (BTW, my lips weren’t numb - I could feel it when I ate the soup), then showered and washed my hair by myself that night. I’m surprised that I’m feeling like this. The last time I went thru GA for lipo, I was like a zombie for the next 2 days.  This time is much better and I’m not sure why. I followed Dr. Sinatra’s Power Healing program pre-op, leaving the link here in case someone might want to have a look at it: https://www.drsinatra.com/maximizing-the-surgery-recovery-process. I took Vitamin C, milk thistle, CoQ10 and zinc before surgery as he wrote. Plan to continue taking Vit C, Vit B6, Fish oil starting 3 days post op.
> 
> 
> *Day 2 (today):*
> I was much less swollen last night, but Day 2 morning, I’m swollen even more - like the first night all over again. It was expected anyway. I kept icing my face a lot, hopefully it’ll go down. EU let me come to do deswelling laser everyday for 20 minutes each day starting the first day, which is nice. I put on my compression bandage almost 24 hours a day because I was instructed that it might help with swelling. However, today I was told that I should put it on and take it off sometimes because it might be too tight and make me swell more. I’m totally not sure of the science behind it, but either way is fine for me because it doesn’t feel that tight and I can breathe normally. I wear it when I go out and shopping today. I think from Day 2 until 1 - 2 week, there wouldn’t be anything more to share as things will mostly remain the same.
> 
> *Note*: So far, I've had a positive experience with the clinic of my choice. As I said, the result is not visible yet so I can't say anything for now. But I felt like the surgeon and anesthesiologist did a good job because I'm feeling good and healthy even 1-2 day post op. I also didn't allow them to use any of my photos, and I was afraid it may change their attitude, but it did not. All 3 consultants have been extremely nice and helpful even before I arrive to Korea and it still didn't change after I've paid in full and have finished my surgery. I'll wait until 1, 3 and 6 months post op to share how I feel about my results. Right now, my mom keep telling me that she can already see it looks good now, but all I can see is a swollen balloon face LOL.
> 
> *Not surgery related but I wanted to share:* My hotel is 20 mins from the clinic (not in Gangnam area), but I'm LOVING it!!! They have the stove top and kitchen utensils, which allow me to cook my soup. They also have a large fridge with freezer, I put all my ice packs, jelly masks in there along with damp towels, making it possible for me to ice my face almost whenever I want to! I can share the hotel name if anyone is interested. I'm still staying here so it's better not share it publicly. hehe.



hi!! do you mind dming me the cost of the procedures? tysmm


----------



## gmcnm19

*Little random update along the way:*

I had my last wisdom teeth removal about 2 days ago at a local OMS.

I did not feel anything during the process but as the sedation wear off, it was absolutely painful. The pain for the past 48 hours was unbearable TT_TT I have been taking so so so many pain killers. It has to be 4 hours apart to take another pill but only after 3-3.5 hours I already feel so painful I keep counting the minute until I can take another pill. Luckily the pain is getting better now (I also cannot take any more painkillers otherwise I would probably overdose myself). 

To be honest it feels wayyyyyyyyyyyy more painful than the entire facial contouring procedure. I did not have this much pain (or any pain at all as I recall) during my FC recovery. So don't worry too much if you're looking to do FC TT_TT You can look at my CT scan and see how stubborn my last wisdom tooth is. They had to cut it small (?) and take out piece by piece. So so so so painful guys. Luckily it's the last time I ever have to remove my wisdom teeth. The dentist told me yesterday that I'm so lucky because I don't have wisdom teeth on my upper jaw at all. When I did my FC, I lied to everyone that I removed 2 wisdom teeth that's why it's so swollen and I was afraid that my coworkers would feel suspicious when I actually have to remove more wisdom teeth  luckily no upper teeth so everything fits perfectly with my lies. Lol

Also the swelling reminds me of last year, so ugly lol. But it goes down so quickly, today is only second day but it already looks much better. Also I still keep the icing face mask that I bought in korea and another one that EU give me, so I kept icing my face. Feeling so experienced now lol.

The dentist also asked if I wanted to remove my screw, and I said no. He also said that it's not necessary because normally the material of the screw is similar to the bone structure, so it should be fine leaving it there forever.


----------



## vlinebarbie

gmcnm19 said:


> *Zygoma + Vline 3 month post op update (op date Jan 7 2020):
> 
> Eating*: I can eat anything and everything now. Actually I started eating normally since 2 month post op, but now I can comfortably open my mouth very wide for bigger bites, can chew chewy food like beef tendon or pork ribs,... My jaw felt tight during the first months but it gradually got back to normal and I actually didn't realize when did I start opening my mouth wide again. Just know that now at 3 months mark, my jaw could function almost like before the surgery.
> 
> *Healing & daily activities*: I feel like my jaw and chin area (Vline) are completely normal now. However, it's true that zygoma surgery takes longer to completely heal. I don't feel anything too uncomfortable anymore, but I'm just naturally more protective of my cheekbone area (front and side - especially the side cheekbone because I saw that it's very thin and small. I'm afraid I might break it).  Anyway, nothing really affects my daily activities anymore. I can exercise, I can sleep on my side. I also went to facial spa and didn't tell them I did any surgery. I was very scared that they might hurt me but it was ok  the only thing I still refrain from doing is running & skipping rope. I never tried and don't plan to, mostly because I'm afraid it might cause sagging? I'm not sure the science behind all of this but I want my tissues to have more time to stick back to my bone before I do anything that may make it drop. LOL.
> 
> *Sagging*: At this point, I still haven't experienced any sagging, but it may be too early to tell as many people said that sagging only appears after at least 1 year. My skin now is still like it was before the surgery. (BTW I have normal skin type but my skin post op was SUPER oily for 2 weeks. I was so afraid that my skin was changed forever and become oily skin type, but after 2 weeks, I was back to normal-dry skin). Right now I'm having a bit of double chin when I look down, but I also gained 4 kg since the surgery and everytime I gain weight my double chin shows so I'm not sure if it's sagging or if it's the weight gain. I'm back on my diet now and will keep you updated of the double chin situation after a few more months as I lose my weight.
> 
> *Swelling*: My swelling is almost fully gone now. I look like a normal person, don't have to explain to anyone that I just got my wisdom teeth removed etc. I still feel a little swollen on my right cheek, but just a little bit. People say that swelling will keep decreasing until 6M, I can't wait~
> 
> *How I like my result*: Right now, I like it very much. I don't look too different from before the surgery, but my face structure isobviously improved with the reduced cheekbone & jaw. I don't look like I just went through plastic surgery. Still very natural. When I take selfie, I don't have to take it from a certain angle to look good anymore. I can just lie down, take a selfie from flat above and still have a small face. Also, my friend thought I had a nose job because with the reduced cheekbone, my nose seems higher.
> 
> *Other things*:
> 1. When you couldn't eat properly for a long time, you tend to eat a lot when your jaw is strong again (or at least I do). Be careful T_T. I always use "testing my jaw" as an excuse, now I gained 4 kg and regret this so much
> 2. As I mentioned from the first post, this is just my experience. It's different for each person so just because my recovery process was easy doesn't guarantee that yours will be. In my opinion always take bad experience seriously so you can expect for the worst, don't count on good reviews only and have a false expectation.
> 3. Choose your doctor wisely. I had to wait for a while before saying this because I want to see my results first, but at this point I think it's safe to say I made a right choice in terms of doctor and clinic. From the fast deswelling to no sensation loss to the huge change yet still very natural, I think it says very much about the doctor's skills. I stay in contact with another person who did her surgery before mine at the same clinic with the same doctor, we both agreed that our doctor is skillful but we should just cheer silently because people just assume out of nowhere that good experience = promoter. Anyway just choose carefully. Unexperienced doctors are everywhere, but so are experienced ones - you just have to find them ^^. And please DON'T CHOOSE MY DOCTOR JUST BECAUSE OF MY REVIEW. Do your own research.


Hey, could you share who your doctor was? So happy to hear about your good results !! it’s very reassuring for me. Could you also share the total of your surgery also.

did you get any sagging from the facial contouring so far?


----------



## vlinebarbie

Would you mind sharing where you guys did your rhinoplasty and eyes too. Thankyou !!


----------



## Lanasia

I hoped you get your results you wanted!


----------



## gmcnm19

vlinebarbie said:


> Hey, could you share who your doctor was? So happy to hear about your good results !! it’s very reassuring for me. Could you also share the total of your surgery also.
> 
> did you get any sagging from the facial contouring so far?


Hello, sorry I was not online on this forum for a while, just go back here now because I need to find something to do with my eyebag . If you still want the info, my Dr was Dr Kim at EU (I said it on the top post too). My total was 12M (before tax refund), but I think the price is irrelevant now because it was almost 2 years ago and before Covid. 
Until now I'm not having any sagging issue 



vlinebarbie said:


> Would you mind sharing where you guys did your rhinoplasty and eyes too. Thankyou !!


I did not have anything done with my eyes beside Lasik but I did my nose almost 10 years ago now and still satisfactory with my result (natural). It was a korean doctor but he was invited to a clinic in my country and I did the surgery in that clinic, so I don't know what his clinic in Korea is. I only remembered his name and face.
I searched "Dr Moon korea rhinoplasty" and found his face but still couldn't find the clinic name lol, trying to find him for my cousin's rhino so if anyone knows what his clinic in Korea is, please tell me too. LOL






						IMCAS - Dermatology & Plastic Surgery
					

IMCAS is dedicated to teaching of the highest quality at the interface of plastic surgery and dermatology. Our congresses take place four times a year in wonderful locations around the world. The content of each conference is shaped by the local aesthetic market of the host country, thus making...




					www.imcas.com
				











						Dr Moon Clinic in Seoul, South Korea • Read 2 Reviews
					

Free consultation ★ Prices from ₩350000 - Enquire for a fast quote ★ Good ServiceScore™ 6.1 from 35 votes ★ 2 verified patient reviews. Visit our Plastic Surgery Clinic - 209-2, Nonhyun Dong Gang Nam Gu, Seoul, South Korea, South Korea.




					www.whatclinic.com
				






Lanasia said:


> I hoped you get your results you wanted!


Thank you! I'm very very happy with it! Good luck in any procedure you're having/gonna have


----------



## philru

Hi, I created this account just so that I contact you. However I seem to not be able to PM you currently (I think I need to post min. 5x first). Where else can I reach you? I’d like to consult with you on EU, as I’m a foreigner too and planning to do my zygoma reduction soon.

thank you


----------



## bananauyoo

gmcnm19 said:


> Hello, sorry I was not online on this forum for a while, just go back here now because I need to find something to do with my eyebag . If you still want the info, my Dr was Dr Kim at EU (I said it on the top post too). My total was 12M (before tax refund), but I think the price is irrelevant now because it was almost 2 years ago and before Covid.
> Until now I'm not having any sagging issue
> 
> 
> I did not have anything done with my eyes beside Lasik but I did my nose almost 10 years ago now and still satisfactory with my result (natural). It was a korean doctor but he was invited to a clinic in my country and I did the surgery in that clinic, so I don't know what his clinic in Korea is. I only remembered his name and face.
> I searched "Dr Moon korea rhinoplasty" and found his face but still couldn't find the clinic name lol, trying to find him for my cousin's rhino so if anyone knows what his clinic in Korea is, please tell me too. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMCAS - Dermatology & Plastic Surgery
> 
> 
> IMCAS is dedicated to teaching of the highest quality at the interface of plastic surgery and dermatology. Our congresses take place four times a year in wonderful locations around the world. The content of each conference is shaped by the local aesthetic market of the host country, thus making...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imcas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Moon Clinic in Seoul, South Korea • Read 2 Reviews
> 
> 
> Free consultation ★ Prices from ₩350000 - Enquire for a fast quote ★ Good ServiceScore™ 6.1 from 35 votes ★ 2 verified patient reviews. Visit our Plastic Surgery Clinic - 209-2, Nonhyun Dong Gang Nam Gu, Seoul, South Korea, South Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whatclinic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm very very happy with it! Good luck in any procedure you're having/gonna have



Hi gmcnm19, hopefully it doesn't come across as offensive but may I check with you what was your age when you did your vline and zygoma reduction? reason for asking is because i was ever advised that age do play a part in jaw related surgeries.


----------



## philru

bananauyoo said:


> Hi gmcnm19, hopefully it doesn't come across as offensive but may I check with you what was your age when you did your vline and zygoma reduction? reason for asking is because i was ever advised that age do play a part in jaw related surgeries.



just helping to answer as I’ve been reading all of her posts for the whole day hahaha, I believe she mentioned somewhere she is 25 right now therefore she should be ~22-23 y.o. when she had the surgery.


----------



## bananauyoo

philru said:


> just helping to answer as I’ve been reading all of her posts for the whole day hahaha, I believe she mentioned somewhere she is 25 right now therefore she should be ~22-23 y.o. when she had the surgery.



thanks =)


----------



## bananapie

gmcnm19 said:


> Hello, sorry I was not online on this forum for a while, just go back here now because I need to find something to do with my eyebag . If you still want the info, my Dr was Dr Kim at EU (I said it on the top post too). My total was 12M (before tax refund), but I think the price is irrelevant now because it was almost 2 years ago and before Covid.
> Until now I'm not having any sagging issue
> 
> 
> I did not have anything done with my eyes beside Lasik but I did my nose almost 10 years ago now and still satisfactory with my result (natural). It was a korean doctor but he was invited to a clinic in my country and I did the surgery in that clinic, so I don't know what his clinic in Korea is. I only remembered his name and face.
> I searched "Dr Moon korea rhinoplasty" and found his face but still couldn't find the clinic name lol, trying to find him for my cousin's rhino so if anyone knows what his clinic in Korea is, please tell me too. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMCAS - Dermatology & Plastic Surgery
> 
> 
> IMCAS is dedicated to teaching of the highest quality at the interface of plastic surgery and dermatology. Our congresses take place four times a year in wonderful locations around the world. The content of each conference is shaped by the local aesthetic market of the host country, thus making...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.imcas.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Moon Clinic in Seoul, South Korea • Read 2 Reviews
> 
> 
> Free consultation ★ Prices from ₩350000 - Enquire for a fast quote ★ Good ServiceScore™ 6.1 from 35 votes ★ 2 verified patient reviews. Visit our Plastic Surgery Clinic - 209-2, Nonhyun Dong Gang Nam Gu, Seoul, South Korea, South Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whatclinic.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm very very happy with it! Good luck in any procedure you're having/gonna have


Hello gmcnm19, i know i found ur post too late but if you're still active here, can you pleas3 DM me the price too?


----------



## gmcnm19

bananapie said:


> Hello gmcnm19, i know i found ur post too late but if you're still active here, can you pleas3 DM me the price too?



Hi! I'm recently back here researching for more so yes I'm still active  I posted the price above. I paid a total of 12 mil for all 3 procedures (initial quotation was 15M, my price of 12M was after negotiation and asking to price match). Price inclusive of all tests necessary, no extra fee needed.
I also got tax refund at the airport of around ~900k krw, so my surgery costed around 11M.


----------



## Daxtwins

Hi @gmcnm19,
Now in 2022, it's been more than a year, do you notice any sagging or is it still good? 

Thanks for replying to the post. I know it can be a lot of work


----------



## gmcnm19

Daxtwins said:


> Hi @gmcnm19,
> Now in 2022, it's been more than a year, do you notice any sagging or is it still good?
> 
> Thanks for replying to the post. I know it can be a lot of work


Hi! I haven't noticed any sagging yet. 
however i think it's worth mentioning that 1) im still in my 20s and 2) i had a natural result (only a few mm difference). Hope this helps ^^


----------



## may2012

gmcnm19 said:


> I'm PMed you!


Do you mind PM me too?  Thank u


----------



## may2012

gmcnm19 said:


> haha yes, I was very indecisive when choosing where to go to. But here is the main reason why I chose EU if you didn't see it. also another thing is I got an impression thru some group chats that EU is pushy and don't care about what you need, I think it's not true. At first he told me I didn't really need vline, just zygoma reduction would naturally smoothen my face line, unless I aim for perfection. I insisted to do vline.
> PMed you the price.


hi  Do you mind DM me the price too please? [Edit: Found it sorry and I can't delete this T^T


----------



## hungryins

hi @gmcnm19, 

was there a major difference between your 1st and 3rd month swelling? thank you!


----------



## gmcnm19

hungryins said:


> hi @gmcnm19,
> 
> was there a major difference between your 1st and 3rd month swelling? thank you!


by the 3rd month the swelling should've gone down significantly compared to the first month. 1st month i looked swollen, had to say I have wisdom teeth removal/toothache etc, at 3rd month i just looked chubby and no one would ask


----------



## hungryins

gmcnm19 said:


> by the 3rd month the swelling should've gone down significantly compared to the first month. 1st month i looked swollen, had to say I have wisdom teeth removal/toothache etc, at 3rd month i just looked chubby and no one would ask


Thanks for replying @gmcnm19! I chose Dr Kim at EU mainly because of your review, and I'm already quite happy with the results 1 month post op. 

I was just wondering if the swelling/ chubbiness was only at your cheeks? Or did your chin get sharper from 1-3 months.


----------



## gmcnm19

hungryins said:


> Thanks for replying @gmcnm19! I chose Dr Kim at EU mainly because of your review, and I'm already quite happy with the results 1 month post op.
> I was just wondering if the swelling/ chubbiness was only at your cheeks? Or did your chin get sharper from 1-3 months.


I don't remember exactly anymore, but as I recall most of the swelling was at the front cheek area (between the cheekbone and the nose). I don't remember much about my chin


----------



## hungryins

It's ok! thank you for your lengthy review it really helped me a lot


----------



## Lia336

Nsassi said:


> Hi!
> Can you tell me how much did you pay for V-Line and zygoma reduction please. Thanks.


Could you kindly pm me the costs too ?


----------



## hungryins

hi @gmcnm19 
just wanted to ask if you have shown any signs of accelerated ageing post-FC with Dr Kim. like double chin and saggy skin or droopy eyes? i saw that some people experienced sagging earlier on in life because they had facial contouring.

thank you


----------



## gmcnm19

Lia336 said:


> Could you kindly pm me the costs too ?


I posted the cost and discount and tax refund somewhere in this thread. It was 12 mil krw for everything



hungryins said:


> hi @gmcnm19
> just wanted to ask if you have shown any signs of accelerated ageing post-FC with Dr Kim. like double chin and saggy skin or droopy eyes? i saw that some people experienced sagging earlier on in life because they had facial contouring.
> 
> thank you


I haven't seen any sign of sagging on my face yet, nothing droopy. I did get underchin lipo earlier this month to get rid of some fat under my chin to further enhance my face. However my skin was tight and all was okay after all these procedures.


----------



## hungryins

gmcnm19 said:


> I posted the cost and discount and tax refund somewhere in this thread. It was 12 mil krw for everything
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any sign of sagging on my face yet, nothing droopy. I did get underchin lipo earlier this month to get rid of some fat under my chin to further enhance my face. However my skin was tight and all was okay after all these procedures.


Thank you for replying


----------



## babylemonmoo

hungryins said:


> Thanks for replying @gmcnm19! I chose Dr Kim at EU mainly because of your review, and I'm already quite happy with the results 1 month post op.
> 
> I was just wondering if the swelling/ chubbiness was only at your cheeks? Or did your chin get sharper from 1-3 months.



hello! Do you have Kakao and can you add me (babylemonmoo) I am having trouble deciding and thinking of Eu but it seems hard to get replies consistently from them.


----------



## hungryins

babylemonmoo said:


> hello! Do you have Kakao and can you add me (babylemonmoo) I am having trouble deciding and thinking of Eu but it seems hard to get replies consistently from them.



hi, you can private message me directly on this forum. what other clinics are you thinking of? Of the usual clinics that purseblog uses (the smaller ones like TFD, EU, JUM and the big ones like view, banobagi, DA, NANA), one of the reasons i ended up going with EU was because when i messaged them they were really responsive and they really answered my every question. i think they are quite busy at the moment with Korea opening up and relaxing its border controls...when i messaged them in the first half of the year they would always get back to me within a day or two.

My honest opinions is that i think Dr Kim of EU is a very good surgeon. I'm only slightly over a month post-op but he really made my face and jaw so much more symmetrical. The cheekbones are done well and my face isn't overly flat; i was worried i would end up like this patient (https://www.realself.com/question/b...after-zygomatic-reduction-surgery-in-korea-my) but Dr Kim is really good. The jaw isn't as small and V shaped as I wanted yet but it seems to be just swelling because like my cheeks are swollen af and it takes up to 6 months for it to subside. 

Dr Kim is also really honest; he told me that he would only be able to achieve 80% of the photoshopped image i showed him which i think is really important. i'd rather a surgeon not overpromise than underdeliver


----------



## hungryins

gmcnm19 said:


> I posted the cost and discount and tax refund somewhere in this thread. It was 12 mil krw for everything
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any sign of sagging on my face yet, nothing droopy. I did get underchin lipo earlier this month to get rid of some fat under my chin to further enhance my face. However my skin was tight and all was okay after all these procedures.




On that note, @gmcnm19, how long did it take for ALL the swelling to disappear from the cheeks and for your face shape to be really V shaped or at least super close to the final result? I read from your review at the 3 month vs 8 month/1 year mark you could see the difference but just wanted to confirm with you. I'm 5 weeks post op (which is quite early).

And for the cheekbones itself, was there any swelling? for me it seems all the swelling is in the lower cheek area and the temple and my cheekbones kind of didn't have swelling?

Grateful that you're so helpful


----------



## gmcnm19

hungryins said:


> On that note, @gmcnm19, how long did it take for ALL the swelling to disappear from the cheeks and for your face shape to be really V shaped or at least super close to the final result? I read from your review at the 3 month vs 8 month/1 year mark you could see the difference but just wanted to confirm with you. I'm 5 weeks post op (which is quite early).



Just had to open my camera roll to look at the pictures for more accurate time  

I had the surgery on January, on April (3 months later) my photos looked normal enough for me to keep them (i deleted all swelling pictures and any surgery related pictures) BUT there was still some residual swelling in the lower cheek area - enough for me to see but looks normal to others. 
May and June (4-5 months post op) pics look a lot better, I hang out with friends, took pictures, posted online and have no question asked whatsoever. BUT looking back I think still can see a littleeeeeee bit swelling under my cheekbone, it's shown clearer when I laugh.
July pics (6 months later) look better and seem to be the closest to my final results. (but i think it still got better after a few months but maybe that's just my illusion lol)
So I think after 3-4 months most of the swelling went down, but you should still wait until 6+ months for swelling to completely go away, so basically what we read everywhere on this forum before having the surgery lol that swelling takes 6 months etc etc. Sorry if this is not too helpful 



hungryins said:


> And for the cheekbones itself, was there any swelling? for me it seems all the swelling is in the lower cheek area and the temple and my cheekbones kind of didn't have swelling?



My swelling was in the lower cheek area as well. The cheekbone area didn't swell and I believe I read somewhere that it's because the swelling goes down. However my chin didn't swell (which I found weird because it should?) but my lips were so swollen the first week.


----------



## hungryins

gmcnm19 said:


> Just had to open my camera roll to look at the pictures for more accurate time
> 
> I had the surgery on January, on April (3 months later) my photos looked normal enough for me to keep them (i deleted all swelling pictures and any surgery related pictures) BUT there was still some residual swelling in the lower cheek area - enough for me to see but looks normal to others.
> May and June (4-5 months post op) pics look a lot better, I hang out with friends, took pictures, posted online and have no question asked whatsoever. BUT looking back I think still can see a littleeeeeee bit swelling under my cheekbone, it's shown clearer when I laugh.
> July pics (6 months later) look better and seem to be the closest to my final results. (but i think it still got better after a few months but maybe that's just my illusion lol)
> So I think after 3-4 months most of the swelling went down, but you should still wait until 6+ months for swelling to completely go away, so basically what we read everywhere on this forum before having the surgery lol that swelling takes 6 months etc etc. Sorry if this is not too helpful
> 
> 
> 
> My swelling was in the lower cheek area as well. The cheekbone area didn't swell and I believe I read somewhere that it's because the swelling goes down. However my chin didn't swell (which I found weird because it should?) but my lips were so swollen the first week.



Thank you this was really helpful for me!  i can't thank you enough for your review, it really helped me decide to go with EU. I still can't smile properly its crooked because of the swelling but you wrote that post op 1 month you had the same experience hehe thanks for sharing


----------



## gmcnm19

hungryins said:


> Thank you this was really helpful for me!  i can't thank you enough for your review, it really helped me decide to go with EU. I still can't smile properly its crooked because of the swelling but you wrote that post op 1 month you had the same experience hehe thanks for sharing


yeah dont worry, I don't even keep any photos from 1 & 2 months post op so we know for sure I looked ugly and swollen. and I remember at some point I even started to lose my patience but it was all worth it. Hope you'll be as happy as I am with my results. 5 weeks is still very early ^^ it'll get better!


----------



## smmerbby

gmcnm19 said:


> yeah dont worry, I don't even keep any photos from 1 & 2 months post op so we know for sure I looked ugly and swollen. and I remember at some point I even started to lose my patience but it was all worth it. Hope you'll be as happy as I am with my results. 5 weeks is still very early ^^ it'll get better!



Hey! I'm thinking of going to EU too, but my problem is that I need more than bone surgery, do you know if they do fat grafting or other procedures? I'd like to have done everything at once... that's the only reason I'm considering View.


----------



## gmcnm19

smmerbby said:


> Hey! I'm thinking of going to EU too, but my problem is that I need more than bone surgery, do you know if they do fat grafting or other procedures? I'd like to have done everything at once... that's the only reason I'm considering View.


I don't think they do but I never asked, you can ask their consultant to be sure.


----------



## Anthony6996

gmcnm19 said:


> I don't think they do but I never asked, you can ask their consultant to be sure.


Hi there. Thanks for sharing your experiences. Hope all is well


----------



## marrex

gmcnm19 said:


> yeah dont worry, I don't even keep any photos from 1 & 2 months post op so we know for sure I looked ugly and swollen. and I remember at some point I even started to lose my patience but it was all worth it. Hope you'll be as happy as I am with my results. 5 weeks is still very early ^^ it'll get better!


Thank you for sharing this experience! I also want to do Zygoma and Vline but I’m worried about the screws. Do you feel the screws in your face, and do you feel your cheekbone go in if you touch it?


----------

